# Boarding Kennels vs staying with family



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

We are due to go on holiday for 10 nights in the new year and we are torn over leaving our poo with family or trying kennels for the first time!

We usually leave him with family but unfortunately they don't have the time needed to walk him as much as we'd like (and he really needs his walks or else he will let you know, loudly!) but they are very good with spoiling him with cuddles and letting him sleep upstairs as we do at home.

I have been looking at kennels and they all look very "uncomfortable" with bare concrete and a lonely little bed in the corner however they promise a lot of attention and walks etc.

Any suggestions / experiences of boarding kennels? Especially as 10nights is a long enough time away from home ....
Thanks!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

we use a "home boarder" - she has dogs to stay in her house and they get several long walks a day as she is also a "dog walker". So Gisgo gets a few other dogs for company and always comes home exhausted, dirty and covered in matts......but he has had a lot of fun! Although we have family who would love to have him, they would not be able to exercise him properly and that would not be fair on him for more than a day or two.


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I have done some research & it is quite difficult to find home boarders in northern ireland. I will maybe have to research some more & see if there is something I have missed!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't know how your family are fixed for him to be picked up but would it be possible for you to hire a dog walker once or twice a day while you are away, they normall charged about £9 a walk but if it put your mind at reast, knowing he is getting the love he needs from your family the rest of the time? Also you can get a dog sitter to come to your home but ten days would be very costly. Home boarder is a good idea as well. My sister uses kennels and her dogs come home happy and uneffected. However personally after my daughter worked in two different kennels knowing what went on behind the scenes in those I would never put any dog of mine in kennels, but that is purely because of that experience, I am sure lots of people would reccommend them. Good luck, hope you get it sorted soon, then you can look forward to your holidays


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

What a great idea! Can't believe I didn't think of that!

That's exactly what I will do. I will have peace of mind knowing he is getting his home comforts & spoilt with his walks too.

It's a dog's life...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So glad to see you on here - how is Chester? All better from his hip operation? I have been thinking about him and hoping that all was well.


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi yes Chester is doing great thanks. I haven't been on in a while as I had to have an operation myself recently so it's all been a bit hectic. On the other hand Chester is enjoying the full time company at home as I have a couple of months off work to recover!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine go very happily to kennels several times a year. I never have a problem with them. The younger they go the first time the better, mine both went at 5 months. I feel fine that they are secure and in fact would not feel they were as safe with a home boarder. They come back clean, healthy and newly bathed and I can email the kennels any time I like for an update.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

sarah----jane said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We are due to go on holiday for 10 nights in the new year and we are torn over leaving our poo with family or trying kennels for the first time!
> 
> ...


Sarah Jane, what about Lola's daycare place? She is a home boarder! If I wasn't working I would have offered to take him. Would love him here!

I would really recommend Clare at The a Pet Connection. Chester will be treated like a King and he will have a ball! She usually has to fight the dogs for her sofa in the evening. Not a kennel in sight.


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

Is this the one in East belfast? I had come across it but she says on her website she only takes regular day care dogs overnight. Her day care looks amazing, just a pity I don't live closer to use her for it.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

sarah----jane said:


> Is this the one in East belfast? I had come across it but she says on her website she only takes regular day care dogs overnight. Her day care looks amazing, just a pity I don't live closer to use her for it.


Aw no! She must be too busy now to board any other dogs! She always seems to have someone staying over. She's only very small you see, just herself and another girl so I guess she has restrictions. Such a shame. Yeh it's the one in east Belfast. 

Maybe we could pretend he is Lola!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

If you want I could definitely ask for you. There's another guy who she recommends to us of she's full. I think I will be using him in the summer. He's got good references especially coming from Clare. Can't remember the name though!


----------



## sarah----jane (Apr 11, 2013)

There is one is millisle that my mum used to use. A family friend owned it and it was a farm where the doggies had their own living room with sofas etc so I have contacted her to see if it is still running. 
I am also looking into hiring the dog walker as it will be great being able to phone home to check on him as well as knowing he's getting walks on the beach etc!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The pet care company NI. His name is John. He only takes 1 or two dogs at a time.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

sarah----jane said:


> There is one is millisle that my mum used to use. A family friend owned it and it was a farm where the doggies had their own living room with sofas etc so I have contacted her to see if it is still running.
> I am also looking into hiring the dog walker as it will be great being able to phone home to check on him as well as knowing he's getting walks on the beach etc!


Millisle would be a great venue!


----------

